# Baltimore, MD - Sampson W Spec Needs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11972460

Baltimore Co HS, Sampson, timid and scared by loud noises, no kids or cats, likes to walk in circles and look up at sky (but has been checked by vet for this behavior), needs a loving patient owner.








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I came here from down south for a chance at a better life. I'm about 3 years old, and I'm already neutered. I'm a really sweet boy, but I can be very timid and loud noises scare me. I need a quiet, patient owner that will spend plenty of time getting to know me and teaching me about the world. I have some odd behaviors like walking in circles and looking up at the sky. The vet here has looked at me and hasn't found anything wrong that would cause those behaviors, although an inner ear problem can't be ruled out. I was also treated for heartworms and will need to be retested in a few months to make sure they're all gone. I need a home with adults only, and I can NOT live with cats or other small animals. If you think I could be the guy for you, come visit me and we'll go for a walk together! 


I would say this is Non-Urgent.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

He is urgent. I know this shelter, used to live in Baltimore; they will euthanize and he's got issues on top of it all.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Then why did they pull him from down South, neuter him and treat him for hw?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, we really don;t know the specifics of how and why he got here. But we do know that southern shelters are infamous for gassing and the southern states are also infamous for not being proactive re preventing or treating HW. That said, someone at the southern shelter could have had family/friends in MD who agreed to take the dog, then they couldn't deal with this behavior and brought him to the shelter, etc. I think it was sort of a roundabout way he got to MD, if you know what I mean.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This shelter does not pull from the South. Somebody must have adopted him in a private adoption and then surrendered him to the shelter. Danni's Sage is from this shelter and she was rescued just before she was to be euthanized.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I would really like to know how this happened to him. Does anyone know this shelter well enough to ask them? I wonder if he is microchipped.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

He is one good looking gsd! I think these quirks can be worked on. Big Bump!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDThis shelter does not pull from the South. Somebody must have adopted him in a private adoption and then surrendered him to the shelter. Danni's Sage is from this shelter and she was rescued just before she was to be euthanized.


Sage has so many issues too, but over the past year we have made so much progress. She wasnt supposed to be with small animals either, but, we have safely fostered 4 pups and one small dog with her, she has really been good with them. (It took us quite awhile before we could bring smaller ones into the home, but, we finally did). Sage also doesnt always do well around small kids that run in front of her, so we dont put her in the position. She however, is wonderful with my daughter. There is hope for this boy. If I had room, I would take him in a minute too.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Any hope for this gorgeous boy?











came here from down south for a chance at a better life. I'm about 3 years old, and I'm already neutered. I'm a really sweet boy, but I can be very timid and loud noises scare me. I need a quiet, patient owner that will spend plenty of time getting to know me and teaching me about the world. I have some odd behaviors like walking in circles and looking up at the sky. The vet here has looked at me and hasn't found anything wrong that would cause those behaviors, although an inner ear problem can't be ruled out. I was also treated for heartworms and will need to be retested in a few months to make sure they're all gone. I need a home with adults only, and I can NOT live with cats or other small animals. If you think I could be the guy for you, come visit me and we'll go for a walk together! 

Humane Society of Baltimore County
Reisterstown, MD
(410) 833-8848 
[email protected]


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump... although this post is like Sage's was... I wish someone could take a chance on this boy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful dog.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Sampson is still listed!! If anyone knows of anyone that can work with a dog like him... can you please email their info so I can try to help this boy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Asked Mod to move to nonurgent


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

dogsaver-did he get into foster?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No, but he's been there since September


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

probably makes him even more urgent......


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I know this shelter tries very hard to save the dogs, they held onto Sage for months- but Sage made it out by the skin of her teeth as we committed the day she was due to be pts... just 4hours before. They had to have a committment or she would of been gone. I will double check with them tomorrow and try to get an update on Sampson. I am surprised no one is interested in such a gorgeous boy!


----------

